
Samsung TVs appear less energy efficient in real life than in tests - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/oct/01/samsung-tvs-appear-more-energy-efficient-in-tests-than-in-real-life
======
chrisbennet
c/more/less in title

~~~
edward
The Guardian fixed the title, but not the URL.

